# Cat Wants Constant Attention



## chrisb1357 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all,

Was not sure where to post this and i am not moaning about this just intrested to find out why our cat seems to want 24/7 constant attention. We got her from the Cats Protection around over a year ago after she had spent around 7 months with them after a family had gave her up and from a few months in she has wanted constant attention from us.

I mean by constant attention is when she is always in the flat she is constanley jumping up even when we have dinner and a few times has managed to jump up on the table and into our plates of food LOL.

Another thing she will do is constantly try and nudge your hand where ever it is.

Do you think she is becoming loonley or needs some more attention even that we give her alot.

Sorry if i may sound like i am moaning but am not and just want the cat to have a happy life 

Chris


----------



## emmamac (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Chris, 

We have 3 cats and one of ours is a constant attention seeker. We put his issues down to the fact that he's a very insecure lad who came from a home with many, many cats (about 70 at one point) and he's been confirmed as a very stressed little man by the vet. Your cat may just be very happy to be in a forever home and is expressing appreciation by giving you attention.

Have you tried the feliway diffusers at all? they are really good for making cats feel comforted and calm.

The nudging thing is a request for a stroke. Cats have a gland in their cheeks that secretes a pheromone that makes them feel calm which is why cats will rub their cheeks against your hands, legs, table legs, door frames etc. It's a similar thing to the stuff in the feliway diffusers. Moriarty will pay extra attention to scent marking me after I have been out at work. I think he's just trying to make me his own again and stop me from smelling like the outside world. 

No-one will think you are moaning. You are just trying to understand your little girl.


----------



## chrisb1357 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the info. Well am typing here with the cat on my computer chair nudging way LOLOL.

Not heard of the plugin things before. How do they work

Chris


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Feliway diffusers are great for many problems How do I use FeliwayÂ®? - Feliway I have one plugged in for my ragdoll kitten who has behaviour problems.Have a read of the info in the link.If you decide to buy one check out the prices on line,dont go to your vet or petshop they are way to expensive there.It may be that your cat is just a very people orientated cat and needs you close by to be happy.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

emmamac said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> We have 3 cats and one of ours is a constant attention seeker. We put his issues down to the fact that he's a very insecure lad who came from a home with many, many cats (about 70 at one point) and he's been confirmed as a very stressed little man by the vet. Your cat may just be very happy to be in a forever home and is expressing appreciation by giving you attention.
> 
> ...


This is like our household, only I have 3 cats who behave this way ... and I love it  I would never dicourage it because I know they do it to show affection. I get a fair few loving licks too :thumbup:.

I reckon you're very lucky to have such an affectionate cat considering the rough start he sounds like he's had.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree with aurelia here, I think your one of the very fortunate ones to have such a loving cat.

A companion may direct some of her attention away, OR you may find yourself with two who demand your attention 24/7 :lol:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Chris!
I have a 13 week old kitten that I got much too young, and he just doesn't leave me alone. Ever. He still tries to suckle on my neck and ears (we're working on it) and follows me about like a dog. The OH feels quite left out sometimes 

Don't worry about her being lonely - she sounds very loved and is probably just showing you her appreciation :thumbup: Just keep doing what your doing as it's obviously making her happy! 
Sparkles


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds normal.............!!

also think of where she came from, she knows that her last fmaily give her up, maybe always ignored her/no time to play 


now she knows she is onto a good thing she wants to stay & keep it that way!

when you eat put her in a diff room? all mine sit around me like dogs, kittens put their paws on the plates  i push them off or do the noise they make....am i sad!? :eek6: and they stop!!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I find this a tough one with your cat (as we dont know her) if she is happy attention seeking or its getting more into the lonely or frustrated type of attention seeking. 

My eldest girl is a very affectionate and cuddly cat, always has been. She lost her brother last year and was alone for 7 months in those months she became very attention seeking, but not in a good way, it was overboard attention seeking. It was more like OCD behavior than normal attention seeking behavior. I could tell she was frustrated & lonely  this level of attention seeking was not normal for her. It was like she was asking me for something I couldnt give her. No matter how much attention I gave her, she was never satisfied. I have foster cats come in and out my home and when I had kittens she could mix with she was a lot better, but when the kittens left for their new homes she went back to extreme attention seeking. After 7 months of this we got a new adult cat as company for her and the second that new cat came thorugh the doors the frustration left and my cat was back to herself (yeah ok, the first few weeks both cats had to get used to each other but I could see instantly that the frustration was gone). 

My girl still has her times each day when she decides she gets attention, and demands it (irrespective to what I am doing at that time), but thats a nice thing, and I dont mind it and I know she is happy, its more like she is being demanding and a bit of a diva whereas for those 7 months or so last year  well I know my cat and that was not normal happy behavior for her. 

Ive also had fosters in the past who have seemed frustrated to me and have improved a lot when a 2nd cat was introduced this is not always the case though as some cats do prefer to be alone. So I find it a very tough one to call when we dont see or know the cat in question.

It wouldnt strike me as odd in the least if your cat is experiencing loneliness, especially as you dont know her back ground.


----------

